# Wer darf in einen Elektroschrank?



## margral2 (7 Februar 2007)

Bei unserer Firma hat sich leider ein Arbeitsunfall ereignet.
Es ist einer Person passiert, das sie beim hineingeben einer Sicherung in den Stromkreis kam und sich leichte Verbrennungen zugezogen hat.
Daraufhin kam die Diskussion auf, wer aller eigentlich in einen Schaltkasten reindarf.

Darf ein Schlosser in den Schaltkasten um eine Sicherung hineinzugeben?
Darf ausnahmslos nur der Elektriker das erledigen?
Was ist eine Eingelernte Person, und wie oft muß man diese überhaupt schulen?

mfg.


----------



## zotos (7 Februar 2007)

Also das ist ja fast eine juristische Frage. 

Ich kenne dazu nur den Spruch:
Ein Mitarbeiter gilt als elektrotechnisch     unterwiesen, wenn er von einer Elektrofachkraft über die ihm übertragenen     Aufgaben und die möglichen Gefahren bei unsachgemäßem Verhalten     unterrichtet und angelernt wurde. Außerdem muss er über die notwendigen     Schutzmaßnahmen unterwiesen worden sein. 


PS: Ich hoffe dem Mitarbeiter gehts wieder gut.


----------



## Markus (7 Februar 2007)

sehe das auch wie zotos, er darf das nur machen wenn er eine unterweisung bekommen hat bei der er auf die gefahren und schutzmasnahmen aufmerksam gemacht wurde.
diese einweisung solltest du dir unterschreiben lassen. wenn du zu ihm sagst er soll die sicherung wechseln und es passiert ihm wie in diesem fall etwas, dann kann er sagen ihm hätte niemand gesagt was da passieren kann.
wenn du dann keine unterschriebene unterweisung hast stehst du eventuell blöd da wenn er von dir den auftrag bekommen hat.




margral2 schrieb:


> eine Sicherung hineinzugeben


 
du kommst aus österreich - gell?  
(ist nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Februar 2007)

margral2 schrieb:


> Daraufhin kam die Diskussion auf, wer aller eigentlich in einen Schaltkasten reindarf.
> 
> 
> mfg.



Ob dus glaubts oder nicht,

mir ist schonmal beim Öffnen eines Elektroschranks ein Rudel Ratten entgegengekommen.

Die durften da sicher nicht rein.

Eine Frage:

Wie kann man sich beim Sicherungswechsel Verbrennungen zuziehen ?
Alkohol ?


----------



## Tobi P. (7 Februar 2007)

Noch nie beim NH-wechseln nen Lichtbogen gezogen? Aus dem Grund gibbet ja das feine Helmchen mit dem Visier vorne dran 

Und zur Frage der Zulässigkeit: Um was für eine Sicherung handelt es sich denn überhaupt? Es gibt nämlich laienbedienbare (dazu zählen Leitungsschutzschalter und Neozed/Diazed-Sicherungen) und nicht laienbedienbare (NH/HH-Sicherung).
Desweiteren wäre zu klären, ob der Berührungsschutz gewährleistet ist. In einer Verteilung mit frei berührbaren spannungsführenden Teilen hat kein Laie was zu suchen.

Fazit: Handelt es sich um nicht laienbedienbare Sicherungen und/oder ist kein ausreichender Berührungsschutz gewährleistet, darf die Bedienung nur durch eine Elektrofachkraft erfolgen. Das kann auch eine elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Person (EuP) bzw. Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten (was dasselbe ist) sein.
Dafür gibt es einen Lehrgang. Wo ihr den machen könnt, erfahrt ihr bei der Berufsgenossenschaft, Kreishandwerkerschaft, IHK etc.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Tobi P. (7 Februar 2007)

Ach, fast vergessen: Ein Schlosser darf nicht mal in die Nähe einer Verteilung kommen! Es soll nämlich Exemplare dieser Spezies geben, die sich die Sicherungen selbst fertigen, weil die gekauften nicht stabil genug sind und immer durchbrennen 
Irgendwo habe ich noch einen Neozed-Einsatz liegen, den seinerzeit ein Dreher angefertigt hat. Das kostete die Steuerung der Drehe leider das Leben :s15:


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Februar 2007)

> Das kann auch eine elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Person (EuP) bzw. Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten (was dasselbe ist) sein.
> Dafür gibt es einen Lehrgang. Wo ihr den machen könnt, erfahrt ihr bei der Berufsgenossenschaft, Kreishandwerkerschaft, IHK etc.



Das ist aber auch keine einmalige Angelegenheit, daß muß regelmäßig aufgefrischt werden (jährlich?). Lohnt sich also nur wenn regelmäßig jemand in den Schrank muß. Und wenn regelmäßig jemand dran muß sollte man sich die Frage stellen ob man nicht besser das Problem an der Quelle angeht und nicht an den Symptomen rumdoktert.


----------



## Falcon4 (7 Februar 2007)

@Tobi P.
Du warst wohlin meiner alten Firma? Der Dreher hatte auch einen wunderbaren 16A voll Alu Diazedeinsatz.

@Oberchefe
Es gibt aber auch (Industrie)Anlagen die 24h an 5-6 Tagen die Woche laufen und wo dann um 23:34 eine Sicherung fliegt und eine BereitschaftsEFK geholt werden müßte um eine Sicherung rein zuschrauben oder einzuschalten. Von daher ist es schon sinnvoll auch EUP´s zu haben die natürlich ausgebildet, weitergebildet und kontrolliert werden. Eventuell sollte man eher eine EFK für festgelegte Tätigkeiten ausbilden.
ANsonsten würde ich den Einsatz von EUP´s für solche Sachen schon befürworten, mit der schriftlichen Auflage sollte die Sicherung mehr als einmal fliegen doch die Bereitschaft rufen etc. pp. um genauere Ursachen zu suchen. ABer im Alggemeinen ist meine Erfahrung das es mit dem Sicherungwechsel die ca. 50000-100000 Schaltspiele oder mehr hinter sichehaben das problem sich erledigt.


----------



## Question_mark (7 Februar 2007)

*Ein bisschen zu viele Schaltspiele*

Hallo,



			
				Falcon4 schrieb:
			
		

> ABer im Alggemeinen ist meine Erfahrung das es mit dem Sicherungwechsel die ca. 50000-100000 Schaltspiele oder mehr hinter sichehaben das problem sich erledigt.



Also Diazed, NH und Schraubsicherungen haben nicht ganz so viele Schaltspiele  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## knabi (8 Februar 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Desweiteren wäre zu klären, ob der Berührungsschutz gewährleistet ist. In einer Verteilung mit frei berührbaren spannungsführenden Teilen hat kein Laie was zu suchen.


 
Streng genommen dürfte es solche Verteilungen gar nicht mehr geben. Die Übergangsfristen dafür liefen -glaube ich  - schon vor dem Millenium aus. Trotzdem finden sich immer wieder auch neuere Schaltschränke ohne ausreichenden Berührungsschutz - aber CE- und VDE- Kennzeichnung haben sie immer  .

Ich würde Sicherungswechsel durch Laien ausschließlich in reinen Installationsverteilern durchführen lassen. In einem Schalschrank hat kein Laie was verloren, und einen Schlosser zur Elektotechnisch unterwiesenen Person zu machen - na ich weiß nicht....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## winny-sps (8 Februar 2007)

Moin,

also die DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0103 Teil I ):1998-11 sieht das so

6.2. Schutz gegen direktes Berühren
6.2.2 Schutz durch Gehäuse (Umhüllungen)

6.2.2 a)  Wo nur Elektrofachkräfte oder elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Personen tätig werden, 
z.B. nach Öffnen von Türen und Deckeln, wird nur
 Schutz gegen zufälliges Berühren verlangt, das entspricht IP1X oder IPXXA ("Handrückensicher")
Ein absichtliches, vorsätzliches oder mutwilliges Berühren (Umgreifen) braucht
 für diesen Personenkreis nicht unterstellt zu werden,
 vgl. auch Nationales Vorwort zu DIN VDE 0470-1:1992-11, Deutsche Fassung von EN 60529:1991

Aus VDE Normen verständlich Erläuterungen zu DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0103 Teil I ):1998-11


Also ist zu klären ob das ganze Handrücken sicher war und ob der gute Mann unterwiesen war.


----------



## knabi (8 Februar 2007)

Ja, Du hast natürlich recht. "Handrückensicher" genügt den Vorschriften, mir allerdings nicht - sind wir mal ehrlich, wer mußte nicht schon mal in einem aktiven Schaltschrank Fehler suchen, Drähte verfolgen usw. - da gehe ich bei der Projektierung lieber auf Nummer SIcher, und das heißt für unsere Schaltschränke "Fingersicher", also kompletter Berührungsschutz.

Aber ich meinte auch keine "Handrückensicheren" Schaltschränke - da wäre man ja oft froh, wenn die hätte - sondern Schaltschränke, die von Maschinenbauern aus Italien, England oder sonst woher geliefert werden und dem leider oft nicht im geringsten entsprechen. Aber die Maschine war ja 1.500 Euro günstiger. Das Nachrüsten auf Deutschen Standard kostet zwar 2.500 Euro, das ist dem Kaufmann aber egal - na, was soll's :???:....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## PeterEF (8 Februar 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> Aber ich meinte auch keine "Handrückensicheren" Schaltschränke - da wäre man ja oft froh, wenn die hätte - sondern Schaltschränke, die von Maschinenbauern aus Italien, England oder sonst woher geliefert werden und dem leider oft nicht im geringsten entsprechen.


 
Wie machen die das dann mit der CE-Kennzeichnung?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> Ja, Du hast natürlich recht. "Handrückensicher" genügt den Vorschriften, mir allerdings nicht - sind wir mal ehrlich, wer mußte nicht schon mal in einem aktiven Schaltschrank Fehler suchen, Drähte verfolgen usw. - da gehe ich bei der Projektierung lieber auf Nummer SIcher, und das heißt für unsere Schaltschränke "Fingersicher", also kompletter Berührungsschutz.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Und die Fehlersuche ist besonders unpraktisch, wenn überall so scheiß Plastikabdeckunegn im Weg sind.

IMHO sollen Leute, die mit ihrem Fingern gegen aktive Teile kommen, wenn sie an Drähten zupfen, nicht als Elektriker sondern besser im Zirkus arveiten.


----------



## knabi (8 Februar 2007)

@UG: Ich spreche nicht von "scheiß Plastikabdeckungen", sondern von der Auswahl entsprechender Betriebsmittel. Natürlich ist es unpraktisch, einen Steuerschrank komplett abzudecken-das meinte ich auch nicht, das ist eher was für Installationsverteiler. Aber Sammelschienen, Lasttrennschalter etc. sollten schon so abgedeckt sein, daß ein Abrutschen nicht gleich zum Supergau führt. Mit den passenden Komponenten behindert da auch nichts bei der Fehlersuche. Ich möchte gern mal Deine Fehlersuche sehen, wenn direkt neben der SPS die blanken Sammelschienen 40x5mm entlanglaufen, und Du Drähte verfolgst, die zu den aufgeschnappten Verbraucherabzweigen führen.

@Peter: Die CE-Kennzeichnung kann sich ja jeder Hersteller selber erteilen, es gibt da kein Gremium, das darüber berät, ob oder ob nicht...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> Ich möchte gern mal Deine Fehlersuche sehen, wenn direkt neben der SPS die blanken Sammelschienen 40x5mm entlanglaufen, und Du Drähte verfolgst, die zu den aufgeschnappten Verbraucherabzweigen führen.



Als ich in deinem Alter war, gings nicht anders !
Und wir habens auch überlebt !!

Wozu gibts denn ne Ausbildung ?

das ich nicht an Kupferschienen packe, ist IMHO 1. Lehrjahr...

Und 40x5 ist ja echt noch Kinderspielzeug...


----------



## knabi (8 Februar 2007)

Wie Du meinst. Wenn Du gerne in "offenherzigen" Schaltschränken rumfummelst - bitte. Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge eben Schränke, in denen ich nicht gleich beim Abrutschen die vollen 400V AC zu spüren kriege. Aber ich werde bestimmt noch viel von Dir lernen, bis ich in Deinem Alter bin  ....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge eben Schränke, in denen ich nicht gleich beim Abrutschen die vollen 400V AC zu spüren kriege.



Du sollst ja nicht abrutschen.


----------



## maxi (8 Februar 2007)

Seits ihr deppert?

Ein Schlosser NH Trenner wechseln lassen!

Die darf nicht mal ein Elektrohelfer ziehen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Seits ihr deppert?
> 
> Ein Schlosser NH Trenner wechseln lassen!
> 
> Die darf nicht mal ein Elektrohelfer ziehen.




Endlich mal jemand aus der Praxis !

IMHO Dürfen nur FACHkräfte an Schränken arbeiten, und wenn diese an Aktiven Schränken hantieren und dann "abrutschen", dann haben sie halt noch ne Erfahrung dazu gewonnen.

In D gibts eh schon vielzuviel "Sicherheitsbedenken"

Wenn man den GESUNDEN MENSCHENVERSTAND einsetzt, hat man 75-100% der Probleme schon gelöst, bevor sie entstehen !


----------



## PeterEF (8 Februar 2007)

> Zitat von *maxi*
> 
> 
> _Seits ihr deppert?_
> ...


 
Gerade die Leute aus der Praxis erzählen gerne Mist. Für EUP brauchs keine elektrische Berufsausbildung - regelmäßige Einweisung und Kontrolle durch eine Elektrofachkraft sind ausreichend. Freund maxi sollte die entsprechende Norm (DIN VDE 105 ) im Regal haben?


----------



## Werner54 (8 Februar 2007)

*Vorschriften*

Hallo,

es gibt zwei Personengruppen, welche die Vorschriften genaustens kennen: Italienische Schaltschrankbauer und deutsche Staatsanwälte. Letzteren möchte ich niemals an ihrem Arbeitplatz begegnen, auf dem Markplatz beim Einkaufen treffen ist O.K.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Gerade die Leute aus der Praxis erzählen gerne Mist. Für EUP brauchs keine elektrische Berufsausbildung - regelmäßige Einweisung und Kontrolle durch eine Elektrofachkraft sind ausreichend. Freund maxi sollte die entsprechende Norm (DIN VDE 105 ) im Regal haben?



Jaja, erst die Schränke zutapezieren wollen, und dann jeden Idioten an den NH - Trennern fummeln lassen.  

das passt doch irgendwie nicht zusammen !?


----------



## nade (8 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand aus der Praxis !
> 
> IMHO Dürfen nur FACHkräfte an Schränken arbeiten, und wenn diese an Aktiven Schränken hantieren und dann "abrutschen", dann haben sie halt noch ne Erfahrung dazu gewonnen.
> 
> ...


Das ist schoneinmal eines... nicht den letzten Hilfsdabbes die Leihenbediehnbaren Sicherungen wechseln lassen. Dazu wie maxi schon sagte, NH´s die nicht in einem NH-Trenner sind, da hat auch kein Leihe was verloren, der warscheinlich den Baumarktgriff ohne Handschuh sich zugelegt hat, weil eine fliegende Sicherung und warten ihm den Akkord ruiniert hat.
Und denke mal nicht das es praktisch ist einem dem man beim laufen die Schuhe besohlen kann und ihn dabei noch eine Schnecke überholt eine NH-Sicherung wechseln zu lassen.


			
				Unregistrierter gast schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von knabi Beitrag anzeigen
> Ich möchte gern mal Deine Fehlersuche sehen, wenn direkt neben der SPS die blanken Sammelschienen 40x5mm entlanglaufen, und Du Drähte verfolgst, die zu den aufgeschnappten Verbraucherabzweigen führen.
> Als ich in deinem Alter war, gings nicht anders !
> ...


Dafür gibts die 5 Sicherheitsregeln wo da eine von heißt: Benachbarte unter Spannung stehende Teile abdecken/Abschranken.
*jokemodeon*
Also die Sammelschienen mit dem NASSEN und ÖLGETRÄNKTEN Lappen zudecken und damit es berührern etwas erschweren. :twisted: 
*jokemodeoff* *duck* und :sw7:
Wer darf in einen Elektroschrank?<-- jeder der da rein past.... in den Leeren versteht sich.


----------



## zotos (8 Februar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Gerade die Leute aus der Praxis erzählen gerne Mist. Für EUP brauchs keine elektrische Berufsausbildung - regelmäßige Einweisung und Kontrolle durch eine Elektrofachkraft sind ausreichend. Freund maxi sollte die entsprechende Norm (DIN VDE 105 ) im Regal haben?



Also ich mag Menschen die sich auskennen!
Nur wer hat recht: PeterEF oder maxi?

Meine Vermutung PeterEF kann ja schreiben... folglich! kann er wohl auch lesen.

Ich denke aber man sollte das in einer Umfrage klären ist ja hier im Forum total in ;o)


----------



## Falcon4 (8 Februar 2007)

Unter Leitung/Aufsicht und Ausbildung durch eine Verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft darf ein EUP , der für die ARbeiten ausgebildet wurde, diese Arbeiten übernehmen.


----------



## maxi (8 Februar 2007)

Ich weiss das es so ist und weiss auch wo es steht und was genau dort steht. Zeig du mir doch das es nicht stimmt.

Ohne Gefahr in Verzug darf ein Laie auch keinen Trenner ziehen.
Es gibt für Laien, bzw elektisch unterwiesenen Personen extra sündteure Hebeltrenner die komplett verschlossen sind (Ein NH Trenner mit einen Hebel seitlich zum Umlegen, innen wird dadurch die Sicherung gezogen).
Hat eine Person für eine Arbeit nicht das zur Vermeidung elektrischer Gefahren oder Verletzungen erforderliche technische Wissen oder die Erfahrung, so darf sie diese Arbeit nicht Ausführen, es sei den, sie unterliegt dabei einer ausreichenden Aufsichtsführung.



Zitat Anton Berchtold:* Lehrling darf* übrigens absolut *niemals* an *unter Spannung* stehenden Teilen *arbeiten*. (Rot unterstrichen) Sicherungen Wechseln, Trennen, Schalten etc. nur unter Aufsicht durch den Ausbildungsleiter oder eine vom Ausbildungsleiter beauftragte fachlich qualifizierte Person.


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Wie machen die das dann mit der CE-Kennzeichnung?




CE kann jeder auf seine Anlage pappen, erst wenn jemand das untersucht oder beanstandet bzw. was passiert wird es kritisch.


----------



## PeterEF (8 Februar 2007)

@zotos: 





> Meine Vermutung PeterEF kann ja schreiben... folglich? kann er wohl auch lesen.


Mach BITTE SOFORT das '?' da weg 
Nach einem Besuch eines Vertreters der BG in unserer kleinen Firma bekamen wir erst eine vielpunktige Mängelliste und ich dann eine 'Beförderung' zum Sicherheitsbeauftragten incl. DRK-Schulung zum Ersthelfer, weiteres wird folgen... (Kennt jemand die Akademie der BG in Dresden - soll einen guten Wellnes-Bereich haben?). Ich habe in letzter Zeit viel von der BG lesen müssen 


maxi schrieb:


> Ich weiss das es so ist und weiss auch wo es steht und was genau dort steht. Zeig du mir doch das es nicht stimmt.


Ach maxi: wir sind hier doch nicht auf dem Schulhof....


> Ohne Gefahr in Verzug darf ein Laie auch keinen Trenner ziehen.
> Es gibt für Laien, bzw elektisch unterwiesenen Personen extra sündteure Hebeltrenner die komplett verschlossen sind (Ein NH Trenner mit einen Hebel seitlich zum Umlegen, innen wird dadurch die Sicherung gezogen).


[ ] Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen Laien und Elektrotechnisch unterwiesenen Personen (EUP)?

Ein Laie darf nicht mal die Schranktür öffnen, wo die Dinger drin sind, EUP darf sehr wohl NH-Sicherungen auswechseln, *wenn er dafür eingewiesen ist.*
Im übrigen find ich die Dinger mit dem Hebel dran eine sehr sinnvolle Investition - muß man nicht immer nach dem Griff suchen.


> Hat eine Person für eine Arbeit nicht das zur Vermeidung elektrischer Gefahren oder Verletzungen erforderliche technische Wissen oder die Erfahrung, so darf sie diese Arbeit nicht Ausführen, es sei den, sie unterliegt dabei einer ausreichenden Aufsichtsführung.


Da stimme ich Dir zu


> Zitat Anton Berchtold:* Lehrling darf* übrigens absolut *niemals* an *unter Spannung* stehenden Teilen *arbeiten*. (Rot unterstrichen) Sicherungen Wechseln, Trennen, Schalten etc. nur unter Aufsicht durch den Ausbildungsleiter oder eine vom Ausbildungsleiter beauftragte fachlich qualifizierte Person.


wtf is Anton B. Also entweder "absolut niemals" oder "unter Aufsicht"...

Im übrigen wird schon bei der Abschlußprüfung Teil 1 der sogenannten neuen Elektroberufe (also schon nach 1,5 Jahren) gefordert, das der Azubi *selbstständig* Netzspannung mißt und den gebauten Schaltschrank nach VDE 113 mit dem entsprechenden Gerät prüft - muß er ja wohl vorher mal üben dürfen.

Literatur zum selber lesen: DIN VDE 105, Teil was weiß ich oder aus dem reichhaltigen Fundus der BG:
http://www.bge.de/asp/dms.asp?url=/bge/m36/m36.htm
http://www.bge.de/asp/dms.asp?url=/bge/m37/m37.htm

Wer nicht selber klicken mag:


> *Beispiele für Arbeiten, die einer elektrotechnisch unterwiesenen Person übertragen werden können*
> 
> 
> *Überwachen/Prüfen*
> ...


----------



## PeterEF (8 Februar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> CE kann jeder auf seine Anlage pappen, erst wenn jemand das untersucht oder beanstandet bzw. was passiert wird es kritisch.


Ja klar - nur Pech für die arme Sau, deren Unterschrift die Konformitätserklärung ziert


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2007)

@PeterEF

Da hast du absolut Recht. Mir ist bisher allerdings noch kein Fall bekannt, wo jemand irgendwelche Konsequenzen zu tragen hatte, weil das CE nicht korrekt war. Das muß erstmal jemand nachprüfen und nachweisen. Aber klar, wenn es dann mal passiert ...


----------



## maxi (9 Februar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> @zotos:
> Mach BITTE SOFORT das '?' da weg
> Nach einem Besuch eines Vertreters der BG in unserer kleinen Firma bekamen wir erst eine vielpunktige Mängelliste und ich dann eine 'Beförderung' zum Sicherheitsbeauftragten incl. DRK-Schulung zum Ersthelfer, weiteres wird folgen... (Kennt jemand die Akademie der BG in Dresden - soll einen guten Wellnes-Bereich haben?). Ich habe in letzter Zeit viel von der BG lesen müssen
> 
> ...


 
Lies weiter die 105 und die 100 teil 10, habe die VDE immer auf Schreibtisch.
Den wo ich da zitiert habe ist der Cheffe der Innung München und auch im VDE Vorstand, der legt mit die Regelwerke fest 
Den hatten wir in VDE und VOB (Nun unterstreichen sie das ..... mit Rot)
Im übrigen kuck mal in deine BG Ordner nach  Ich bin selbst Sicherheitsfachkraft. Da findest du es auch wo.
In den Ausbildungsunterlagen, weder für MEchatroniker noch für Energieanlagenelktroniker finde ich irgend etwas das Arbeiten unter Spannung vorrausstzen würde. Messen dürfen sie, muss aber jemand dabei sein. 
Im übrigen lässt du einen Lehrbub ansich nur am Prüfplatz Messen udn die Messgeräte sollen sie in ihrer Schaltung verbauen. Bevor sie unter spannung messen musst du die ganze Sache kontrolieren.


----------



## zotos (9 Februar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> @zotos:
> 
> 
> > Meine Vermutung PeterEF kann ja schreiben... folglich? kann er wohl auch lesen.
> ...




Ich habs gegen ein "!" gewechselt. Darf ich eigentlich Satzzeichen ohne unterweisung wechsel? 

Also ich wollte ja nicht da zu schreiben das ich mir bei maxi nicht sicher bin ob er auch wirklich lesen kann ;o)


----------



## PeterEF (9 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Lies weiter die 105 und die 100 teil 10, habe die VDE immer auf Schreibtisch.
> Den wo ich da zitiert habe ist der Cheffe der Innung München und auch im VDE Vorstand, der legt mit die Regelwerke fest
> Den hatten wir in VDE und VOB (Nun unterstreichen sie das ..... mit Rot)
> Im übrigen kuck mal in deine BG Ordner nach Ich bin selbst Sicherheitsfachkraft. Da findest du es auch wo.


 
Ich bin im Gegensatz zu Dir nicht in der glücklichen Lage, die VDE in Reichweite zu haben. Dagegen habe ich hier dieses: http://www.bge.de/asp/dms.asp?url=/bge/m37/m37.htm ,welches offensichtlich auf die Norm DIN VDE 105 "Betrieb von elektrischen Anlagen" aufbaut.

Um mal zur Frage zurückzukommen: Darf eine Person (z.B. ein Schlosser), wenn sie als "Elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Person" dafür eingewiesen ist, einen elektrischen Betriebsraum betreten und dort Sicherungen, speziell solche der Bauform NH wechseln?

Also: Wenn Du ein wenig Zeit findest, blätter doch mal bitte nach und teile mir mit, ob die Berufsgenossenschaft hier in Ihrem Merkblatt Müll (evt. kann ich dann ja eine Beitragsminderung durchsetzen )verbreitet oder ob die Norm das hergibt. Dann wäre allen geholfen, denn: Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!

Schönen Tag noch und Grüß Rotstift-Anton der wo da Cheffe ist bei Gelegenheit schön von mir!


----------



## maxi (9 Februar 2007)

Kann ich am Montag nachsehen,
müsste in der Anweisung durch eine verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft VDE 1000-10 stehen und da Störlichtbogenbildung gegeben ist die 105-6, glaub dann 6.3 Arbeiten unter Spannung gelten.

An Automaten, Schraubsicherungen, FI, Motorschutz darf er aber an sich ausschalten wie er gerade lustig ist. 
An NH ist die Gefahr der Körperdurchströmung und der Störlichtbogenbildung gegeben.


----------



## TommyG (9 Februar 2007)

Mir

ist schon wohler, wenn sich die E- Loitz um die E- Sachen kümmern, und die Herren der Mechanik plz bei ihren Schrauben bleiben...

Es gibt wohl Schlosser, die machen so manchem Strippenzieher was vor, aber zum einen werden die von anderen Schlossern meist gemieden, zum anderen ist dies die Ausnahme, die die Regel bestätigt. 

Wenn der NH- Trenner zu einem Bereich gehört, der zur normalen Umgebung gehört und dazu noch technisch gegen Lichtbögen gesichert ist, dann kann ich mir aber sehr wohl den "betriebinternen Freibrief" für solche, also NH ´s in Schlosserhänden, Situationen vorstellen. 

Beispiel wäre ne Maschine, die zum Transport freigeschaltet werden muss, dies geschieht dann über ne Klappe, die die Steuerung NOT- AUS- mässig ausschaltet und dann den Griff auf den Koffer erlaubt.

btw: 
´fingersicher´trifft nur den Normfinger. Somit hatte der Kollege trotzdem eine voll geballert bekommen, 500V..

und da war da noch der E- Man der nen Koffer gezogen hatte, 2x 250A, 1x 17\ 19er Maulschlüssel..., no fake...

Gruß, Tommy G


----------



## maxi (9 Februar 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Mir
> 
> ist schon wohler, wenn sich die E- Loitz um die E- Sachen kümmern, und die Herren der Mechanik plz bei ihren Schrauben bleiben...
> 
> ...


 
Ja, gibt ja trenner dafür. Die sind recht gross udn haben einen Hebel zum umlegen. Die haben wir über 200A immer generell hergenommen.

Bei manchen Mechaniker musst du aufpassen, habe da selbst einige die etwas sehen und dann meinen sie können das selbst ja auch.
Teils fehlt es da aber tief an der Basis. Aufregen kann ich mich oft über verstellte Frequenzumrichter und defekte Motoren.


----------



## Tobi P. (10 Februar 2007)

Hallo Maxi!

Arbeitest du zufällig im Handwerk? Da läuft nämlich einiges anders als auf dem Papier. Da fährt der Azubi im 3. Lehrjahr auch schon mal allein zur Baustelle. Auch das wechseln von NH's lernen die da. Und der zweite Mann als Sicherheitsposten ist auch nicht unbedingt immer ein Monteur. Sowas ist schlicht und einfach selbstständiges Arbeiten. Klar, nen Azubi im 1. Lehrjahr würde ich auch keine NH ziehen oder ne Leitung am HAK auflegen lassen. Im zweiten lass ich ihn machen und schau ihm während der Aktion genauestens auf die Finger. Aber spätestens im dritten muss er auch mal was allein machen können, sonst lernt er es nie. Und wenn mal was unklar ist oder der Azubi sich ne Arbeit nicht zutraut => er kann immer jemanden von uns fragen und sich das noch mal erklären und zeigen lassen. Es kommt aber auch immer auf die Mentalität der Leute an. Ich kenn Azubis, die ich nicht mal ne Autobatterie wechseln lassen würde - anderen kann ich problemlos den NH-Griff in die Hand geben und weiss, dass sie genau wissen was sie tun.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Falcon4 (10 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Bei manchen Mechaniker musst du aufpassen, habe da selbst einige die etwas sehen und dann meinen sie können das selbst ja auch.
> Teils fehlt es da aber tief an der Basis. Aufregen kann ich mich oft über verstellte Frequenzumrichter und defekte Motoren.


Also ich sehe das so es werden nur Leute für die Arbeiten ausgebildet die a. von ihren Vorgesetzten als zuverlässig Angesehen werden und b. von der VEFK auch als zuverlässig angesehen werden. Und danach muss eine Schulung in Grundlagen durch die VEFK oder eine Einrichtung (zb. TÜV) erfolgen. Und danach die praktische Ausbildung für die entsprechende Arbeiten! Und nur nach schriftlicher Bestellung mit Arbeitsbeschreibung zur EUP/ EFK für festgelegte Tätigkeiten dürfen die Leutz dann einen Schlüssel zu den Anlagen bekommen und eingreifen. Ergo kommen so nur Leute dran die die VEFK ausgesucht hat! Sprich auch der E-Meister/Techniker/Ing.


----------



## PeterEF (12 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Kann ich am Montag nachsehen,
> müsste in der Anweisung durch eine verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft VDE 1000-10 stehen und da Störlichtbogenbildung gegeben ist die 105-6, glaub dann 6.3 Arbeiten unter Spannung gelten.
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## nade (12 Februar 2007)

Da nicht aufgelöst...:
4 Begriffe

4.1 Verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft
Verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft ist, wer als Elektrofachkraft nach 4.2 die Fach- und Aufsichtsverantwortung übernimmt und vom Unternehmer beauftrag ist.

4.2 Elektrofachkraft
Elektrofachkraft ust, wer aufgrund seiner fachlichen Ausbildung, Kenntnisse und ERfahrungen sowie Kenntnis der einschlägigen Normen*) die ihm übertragenen Arbeiten beurteilen und mögliche Gefahren erkennen kann.
Anmerkung: Zur BEurteilung der fachlichen Ausbildung kann auch eine mehrjährige Tärigkeit auf dem betreffenden Arbeitsgebiet herangezogen werden.

(Aus 2.5.1 von DIN VDE 0105-1 (VDE 0105 Teil 1´):1983-7)
*) Siehe Anhang A, Erläuterungen zu 4.2

4.3 Elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Person
Elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Person ist, wer durch eine Elektrofachkraftüber die ihr übertragenen Arbeit und die möglichen Gefahren bei unsachgemäßem Verhalten unterrichtet wurde und erforderlichenfalls angelernt sowie über die notwendigen Schutzeinrichtungen und Schutzmaßnahmen belehrt wurde.
(Aus 2.5.2 von DIN VDE 0105-1 (VDE 0105 Teil 1´):1983-7)

Was die 0105-1 sagt entzieht sich meiner VDE, die erst wieder bei 0105-100 weitergeht.


----------

